# Okcupid



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Who here has an account and what's your name on it?


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't have an account, but I'm starting to wish I did


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

My account was deleted for trolling, unfortunately. My 3 other fake accounts are still good to go if you want those :lol


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

arnie said:


> My account was deleted for trolling, unfortunately. My 3 other fake accounts are still good to go if you want those :lol


bit sad dont you think? makes a bit of a mockery of online dating and dating sites already have enough idiots. They dont need another to add to the list. Trolling is probably the dumbest things people can do on the internet, it pretty much shows someone with serious issues, who rather than get help would prefer make themselves look like a total prick from behind a computer desk.... go figure

Anyway, I did have an OKCupid account. Tried it for a while, but theres less than 20 women in my area or a 30 mile radius, so dont use it anymore


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

pete24 said:


> bit sad dont you think? makes a bit of a mockery of online dating and dating sites already have enough idiots. They dont need another to add to the list. Trolling is probably the dumbest things people can do on the internet, it pretty much shows someone with serious issues, who rather than get help would prefer make themselves look like a total prick from behind a computer desk.... go figure
> 
> Anyway, I did have an OKCupid account. Tried it for a while, but theres less than 20 women in my area or a 30 mile radius, so dont use it anymore


Lol, aren't you a party pooper. :no


----------



## Primordial Loop (Apr 5, 2011)

I've got an active account that I'm somewhat serious about. What's your intent?


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Lol i wanted to see what the match % was with me..


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

PM'd. I'm not making mine public. lol.

Honestly I'd take OkCupid match percentages with a grain of salt. I matched 93% with this one woman and she turned out to be an absolute *****. lol. I should probably deliberately message girls with low match %'s.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Primordial Loop said:


> I've got an active account that I'm somewhat serious about. What's your intent?


It won't let me message you, my intent is just for fun!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I have an account, I mainly use it for quizzes and other crap though >_>; not really much other reason for me to go on it I suppose xDD

*slips away without divulging any details*


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I made an account not long ago, I dont think many girl use it in my area though . Also it says if you visited their profile but you can turn it off jus so ppl know..


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I removed mine a few months ago after the one chick I was talking to that wasn't insane, went insane.










I can put it back up for a few hours if you really want to see the match percentages. 

PM me if you do.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> I removed mine a few months ago after the one chick I was talking to that wasn't insane, went insane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What happened to catgirl? lol.


----------



## Rise Against (Jan 23, 2012)

Made mine not too long ago. It's 'Chivalry-Shiv'. Couldn't think of a decent username when I really just wanted make my account already. Now I'm stuck with that dumb username -.-


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

phoenixwright said:


> What happened to catgirl? lol.


Saw her one more time, then stopped texting.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Haha I did this already. I asked a few of the guys in chat what their OkCupid was. Got a couple 80%s+ and like of them was as low as 33% LOL but to be fair, he's not straight. It was just for the lulz.



phoenixwright said:


> PM'd. I'm not making mine public. lol.
> 
> Honestly I'd take OkCupid match percentages with a grain of salt. I matched 93% with this one woman and she turned out to be an absolute *****. lol. I should probably deliberately message girls with low match %'s.


Seriously when someone with a low % rate msgs me, I'm kinda like huh? Though to be fair, I didn't make the account to date, it was just for fun to see who'd be my best match in the world. Didn't find a single person who was 99%! lol What's yours?! So I can see for the lulz!


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Rise Against said:


> Made mine not too long ago. It's 'Chivalry-Shiv'. Couldn't think of a decent username when I really just wanted make my account already. Now I'm stuck with that dumb username -.-


71% Match
81% Friend
22% Enemy


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Mine is pr3tty_in_pink8


----------



## CK1708 (Mar 30, 2011)

I had to see what the website was and yes I do have an account.

I remember now I joined that website because it had lots of questions to be answered


----------



## stoolie (Feb 12, 2011)

89% Match 
35% Friend 
21% Enemy

but I think the score would plummet if I would answer more questions you care about.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

phoenixwright said:


> PM'd. I'm not making mine public. lol.
> 
> Honestly I'd take OkCupid match percentages with a grain of salt. I matched 93% with this one woman and she turned out to be an absolute *****. lol. I should probably deliberately message girls with low match %'s.


lol Wow. You're not the worst match but that's pretty terrible xD.

47% Match 
54% Friend 
28% Enemy


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

Well lonelygirl, our results were this.

86% Match 
80% Friend 
22% Enemy


Though yeah, I'm not into women. Just did it for fun xD.


----------



## ShyDancer321 (Sep 11, 2012)

add me, okcupid username, mjatte

or message me, I forget you don't do friend requests on okcupid.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Ugh, okcupid.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

ShyDancer321 said:


> add me, okcupid username, mjatte
> 
> or message me, I forget you don't do friend requests on okcupid.


56% Match
57% Friend
33% Enemy


----------



## Primordial Loop (Apr 5, 2011)

Lonelygirl1986 said:


> It won't let me message you, my intent is just for fun!


Eh, in that case:

72%
56%
26%

I'm surprised we matched as high as we did...


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

Lonelygirl1986 said:


> Mine is ******


We have a 75% match but I dunno how it's that high given we answer differently on almost every question. lol :sus

I'm *talismanFS

*Assuming 3 or 4 people look at my profile from here I'll probably break the record for the most views on my profile in any single day :lol


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

no one even hardly uses it in uk


----------



## CK1708 (Mar 30, 2011)

It still doesn't matter you could 100% and still the person won't talk to you


----------



## ulecka13 (Nov 19, 2012)

Those few females who do respond for me, I always seem to get into an argument somehow with them over really random issues (feminism, factory farming, polygamy, evolutionary psychology) so it never goes anywhere. The ratio of males to females is usually like 2 males for every 1 female, so males are already facing an uphill battle, although many of those are just looking for sex.

Anyway my name is *aulecka*.

Why do people join online dating websites when they are just looking for friends? Aren't there other sites for such things?


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

ulecka13 said:


> Those few females who do respond for me, I always seem to get into an argument somehow with them over really random issues (feminism, factory farming, polygamy, evolutionary psychology) so it never goes anywhere. The ratio of males to females is usually like 2 males for every 1 female, so males are already facing an uphill battle, although many of those are just looking for sex.
> 
> Anyway my name is *aulecka*.
> 
> Why do people join online dating websites when they are just looking for friends? Aren't there other sites for such things?


45% Match
53% Friend
42% Enemy


----------



## Spacefaring1 (Sep 18, 2012)

Too many girls on online dating sites are superficial, and it's difficult finding the right match. You have to comb through thousands of profiles to find one not only with substance, but whom is also interested in you.
There aren't a lot of people on OkCupid, and all of my 80%+ matches are either superficial (like I said: most are), or they aren't into the conversation (of those with whom I actually had a conversation).
With PlentyOfFish, on the other hand, there are thousands of people, with very few women who are interesting. Most profiles remind me of 14 year-olds' MySpace pages, and those who don't, don't have anything written in their profile with which you can have a conversation.

If you ask me, dating in person is a lot easier to find a good match, and even that is difficult.


----------



## GerrysKid (Oct 17, 2012)

I was on there for a bit. Met a couple of people in person. Plenty of Fish seemed to have more/better selection though.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a fake account. It's really realistic! I had a lot of fun creating a character, and for some reason people keep messaging him. He's gotten 17 messages in the past month. I'm so proud of him.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

trendyfool said:


> I have a fake account. It's really realistic! I had a lot of fun creating a character, and for some reason people keep messaging him. He's gotten 17 messages in the past month. I'm so proud of him.


Lol, I bet he's lovely.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Lonelygirl1986 said:


> Lol, I bet he's lovely.


Actually, not really. I tried to make him as eccentric and vague as possible though, and apparently people find that mysterious or something


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

trendyfool said:


> Actually, not really. I tried to make him as eccentric and vague as possible though, and apparently people find that mysterious or something


I might go on and create the worse human being ever lol


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Lonelygirl1986 said:


> I might go on and create the worse human being ever lol


Don't you already have that profile?

Also I just made a profile for fun, and one of the questions "would you consider acting out a rape fantasy if a partner asked you to".... wtf really >_> I didn't realise such a thing was of vital importance when finding a partner... guess I better evaluate my selection process!


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Durzo said:


> Don't you already have that profile?
> 
> Also I just made a profile for fun, and one of the questions "would you consider acting out a rape fantasy if a partner asked you to".... wtf really >_> I didn't realise such a thing was of vital importance when finding a partner... guess I better evaluate my selection process!


Don't you already have that profile?

WTF is that supposed to mean?


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Lonelygirl1986 said:


> Don't you already have that profile?
> 
> WTF is that supposed to mean?


Its a joke... I dont know anything about you so I couldn't possibly know if your profile already fit that category. Just some innapropriate banter  its highly unlikely you have the worst profile in the world lol but if you do, I would say its an achievement tbh (as long as its genuinely what you are like )

But really what is with that rape fantasy question? lol the only other sexual ones I found were oral sex / anal sex / sex frequency / kinkiness.... then it suddenly jumps to rape fantasy from that LOL


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Durzo said:


> Its a joke... I dont know anything about you so I couldn't possibly know if your profile already fit that category. Just some banter  its highly unlikely you have the worst profile in the world lol but if you do, I would say its an achievement tbh (as long as its genuinely what you are like )


lol


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh and my name on there is "InfamousShoe" if you wish to check the match  thats why I made one... just to see matches with people lol. I answered pretty honestly.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Durzo said:


> Oh and my name on there is "InfamousShoe" if you wish to check the match  thats why I made one... just to see matches with people lol. I answered pretty honestly.


94% Match.

_**swoons**_


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

kiirby said:


> 94% Match.
> 
> _**swoons**_


Oh kiirby  haha If only we were gay.... You could spend your time educating me


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Durzo said:


> Oh and my name on there is "InfamousShoe" if you wish to check the match  thats why I made one... just to see matches with people lol. I answered pretty honestly.


82% match


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Durzo said:


> Oh and my name on there is "InfamousShoe" if you wish to check the match  thats why I made one... just to see matches with people lol. I answered pretty honestly.


Our match kept getting lower as I answered the questions you'd answered.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Lonelygirl1986 said:


> Our match kept getting lower as I answered the questions you'd answered.


haha  were we enemies ? :mum


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I just read a statistic that women find over 70% of guys on okcupid below average in regards to looks >_<.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Durzo said:


> haha  were we enemies ? :mum


at the moment it's

68% Match 55% Friend 32% Enemy


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> I just read a statistic that women find over 70% of guys on okcupid below average in regards to looks >_<.


I have noticed that people on there aren't that nice to look at in my area.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

Lonelygirl1986 said:


> at the moment it's
> 
> 68% Match 55% Friend 32% Enemy


:b i went on looking for 80%+ enemy... found none


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Durzo said:


> :b i went on looking for 80%+ enemy... found none


I have 28 80+ enemies, when I changed it to everybody anywhere in the world I couldn't be bothered to count them all lol.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

srschirm


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Thoughts/comments/concerns?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Everyone here is a low match.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

komorikun said:


> Everyone here is a low match.


I figured we would be, lol.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

srschirm said:


> I figured we would be, lol.


You're the lowest. 11%

So everyone, what is highest match you have ever been on a date with?

I went on a coffee date once with a guy who is a 94% match. A 29 year old geeky guy that is half Japanese/ half white. Only saw him that one time.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

komorikun said:


> You're the lowest. 11%
> 
> So everyone, what is highest match you have ever been on a date with?
> 
> I went on a coffee date once with a guy who is a 94% match. A 29 year old geeky guy that is half Japanese/ half white. Only saw him that one time.


Omg I've never even seen anyone so low! The highest for me is 88 possibly? I tend to have better luck with the little bit lower match ratings. I'm not sure how valid of a predictor those percentages are.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

srschirm said:


> Omg I've never even seen anyone so low! The highest for me is 88 possibly? I tend to have better luck with the little bit lower match ratings. I'm not sure how valid of a predictor those percentages are.


It certainly doesn't tell you if there will be a sexual spark or not.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

komorikun said:


> It certainly doesn't tell you if there will be a sexual spark or not.


Good point.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

srschirm said:


> Good point.


70% Match 65% Friend 32% Enemy so far but there is 114 pages of questions you''ve answered and I haven't.

Most of the questions on the site are irrelevant.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Lonelygirl1986 said:


> 70% Match 65% Friend 32% Enemy so far but there is 114 pages of questions you''ve answered and I haven't.


 You better get on it...

I need to login again, it's been a couple weeks.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I'ts funny the place I live in isn't really all that big, but there's like twice as many chicks on there now as there was a month ago. 

Got some new leads ^_^


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I made one awhile ago and I got a few messages here and there. I found it difficult to keep a conversation going with any of the girls on there because it was all so generic.
Here is the messages I got: 
Hi 
How are you?
Heyyyyy
Hi I'm jenna
Hey, what's up
Hi
Hi
Hey
Hi


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I made one awhile ago and I got a few messages here and there. I found it difficult to keep a conversation going with any of the girls on there because it was all so generic.
> Here is the messages I got:
> Hi
> How are you?
> ...


You're right, conversation is a two-way street. It's frustrating.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

srschirm said:


> You better get on it...
> 
> I need to login again, it's been a couple weeks.


81% Match 67% Friend 31% Enemy after answering most of the dating questions


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Lonelygirl1986 said:


> 81% Match 67% Friend 31% Enemy after answering most of the dating questions


 That's better.


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

My name on there is diaz209 but I have literally no one showing interest in me. No surprise there..


----------



## Melon (Nov 25, 2012)

Goopus said:


> My name on there is diaz209 but I have literally no one showing interest in me. No surprise there..


Your not the only one.

On Match I have 8 views. 8 bloody views. It took me a lot of courage just to 'wink' at a girl. She gave me a view back and that was that.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

Goopus said:


> My name on there is diaz209 but I have literally no one showing interest in me. No surprise there..


51% Match 65% Friend 35% Enemy with 30 pages of unanswered questions.


----------



## Cocaine Unicorn (May 11, 2012)

I've had like.. three OKC accounts over the past few years. :roll I give up, try again, give up and so on. I kind of miss it.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

Canucklehead said:


> I'ts funny the place I live in isn't really all that big, but there's like twice as many chicks on there now as there was a month ago.
> 
> Got some new leads ^_^


Now, now, sharing is caring. At the very least send catgirl over to Mississauga and I'll take good care of the kitty.


----------



## Cyanide420 (Nov 25, 2012)

ulecka13 said:


> Those few females who do respond for me, I always seem to get into an argument somehow with them over really random issues (feminism, factory farming, polygamy, evolutionary psychology) so it never goes anywhere. The ratio of males to females is usually like 2 males for every 1 female, so males are already facing an uphill battle, although many of those are just looking for sex.
> 
> Anyway my name is *aulecka*.
> 
> Why do people join online dating websites when they are just looking for friends? Aren't there other sites for such things?


Woah, i literally just joined to see what all the fuss was about, and compared some scores......
91% Match 74% Friend 15% Enemy

Cyanide2601


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Used to be. Half my office is on that site. It's kind of awkward?


----------



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

Mines Chris87h




Have Fun.


----------



## Lonelygirl1986 (Sep 4, 2012)

```

```



mardy423 said:


> Mines Chris87h
> 
> Have Fun.


97% Match
48% Friend
17% Enemy

!!!!!


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

If you guys wanna know a tip, answer thousands of questions and put "don't care" on every single one.

You'll get high ratings


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

From my experience, most people on OKC aren't really serious about meeting/are on just so they have something to do when they're bored. Unless you are really attractive (people will come flocking to you and you'll be more likely to get tangible results). It's flaky at best. I have met a few people but they're hard to come by.

Or maybe it's just me :/ lol


----------



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

Lonelygirl1986 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 97% Match
> ...


lol, oh wow. How can we be a 97% match, yet be only 48% friends


----------

